
Glitch Raises $30M Series A Round from Tiger Global - petercooper
https://medium.com/glitch/glitch-raises-30m-series-a-round-from-tiger-global-c32e3e0403dc
======
GarethX
We actually raised the funds a few months ago, and have already put some of it
to use growing the team, and building new features (like Glitch for VS Code,
which we announced today -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20392773](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20392773)).

We're looking for a VP Engineering, so check out
[https://glitch.com/about/careers](https://glitch.com/about/careers) if you
know someone great.

~~~
JeremyBanks
Does Joel Spolsky retain majority ownership?

